
FCC urges 7 voice gateway providers to support robocall crackdown - mterrel
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-robocalls-fraud/u-s-agency-urges-u-s-voice-providers-to-support-robocall-crackdown-idUSKBN1ZY2D0
======
mterrel
Good to see a bit of pressure on some of the entry points that allow spoofed
numbers into the phone network.

